# لاول مرة ملفات فيديو لشرح بريمافيرا



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (4 مايو 2006)

الاخوة الاعزاء

اعتقد الكثير يبحث عن ملفات فيديو وانا اثناء البحث وجدت هذه الملفات تشرح بالصوت والصورة معظم الاوامر الاساسية ، ارجو من الله عز وجل ان يستفاد منها الجميع ، ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم ،ولا تنسوا الدعاء لمن قام بها ، ولا تنسوا ايضا افادة غيركم ، جزاكم الله خيرا

1- ADDING NEW PROJECT
http://core.ecu.edu/cmgt/saadi/cmgt4662/p3.wmv

2- ADDING RESOURCES
http://core.ecu.edu/cmgt/saadi/cmgt4662/resources.wmv

3- ADDING CALENDERS
http://core.ecu.edu/cmgt/saadi/cmgt4662/calendars.wmv

4- ACTIVITY CODES
http://core.ecu.edu/cmgt/saadi/cmgt4662/activity%20codes.wmv

5- CREATING A TARGET PROJECT
http://core.ecu.edu/cmgt/saadi/cmgt4662/target.wmv


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (4 مايو 2006)

ارجو من الاخ فيصل الشريف المشرف او احد المشرفين الاخرين ، رفع الملفات علي موقعنا هنا لعدم التحميل علي الموقع الاخر والضرر به لذا نرحو من المشرف رفع الملفات عل موقعنا لعم الضرر بالاخرين و شكرا


----------



## sherief2003 (9 مايو 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخى 
جارى التحميل


----------



## wilawy (12 مايو 2006)

شاكرين الافضال


----------



## memo353 (13 مايو 2006)

شكرا للك ياخى الكريم على هذا المجهود وارجوا من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م محمد عبد السميع (14 مايو 2006)

الأخ الفاضل Ahmed-elosaily جزاك الله كل خير علي النفع والإفادة
[blink]وإن أمكن يا غالي باقي الشرح إن وجد[/blink]


----------



## aly_moh (15 مايو 2006)

مشكور اخى الكريم 

علي هذا المجهود الرائع

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله



علي محمد

اللهم انصر الاسلام و اعز المسلمين


----------



## elalfy777 (15 مايو 2006)

شكرا اخى الكريم وجارى تحميل الملفات


----------



## elalfy777 (15 مايو 2006)

هل لديك ملفات لتعليم Microsoft Project


----------



## elalfy777 (15 مايو 2006)

شكراً على التعاون


----------



## محمد الصغير (16 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عيد (21 مايو 2006)

شكراً جزيلا على هذه الملفات المفيدة
ونرجو الاكثار مها


----------



## مهندس محمد سلامة (22 مايو 2006)

شكرا أخي الكريم معلومات رائعة


----------



## حبكي سيدتي (24 مايو 2006)

امتعكم الله بالصحة نرجوا المزيد من المشاركات الناجحة


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (25 مايو 2006)

جزاك الله خييير


----------



## magnoooo (12 يونيو 2006)

الف شكر وربنا يوفقك على مجهودك


----------



## nadjibsfr (14 يونيو 2006)

merci ingénieur


----------



## yassine-maroc (15 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. أحمد يسري (20 يونيو 2006)

شكراً جزيلا على هذه الملفات المفيدة و جزاك الله خير


----------



## DIAF (26 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله فيك ووفقك لفعل الخير


----------



## swaylm (26 يونيو 2006)

أدخلك الله فسيح جناته


----------



## mena01234 (27 أغسطس 2006)

مع خالص الشكر


----------



## النائف (27 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا اخي الكريم وفعلا انا بامس الحاجة الى هذه الملفات في هذا الوقت 
جزاك الله خيرا الجزاء


----------



## murad74 (15 سبتمبر 2006)

جزيت خيرا اخي الفاضل...


----------



## حسين الدفاعي (16 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا ايها الاخ العزيز على الملفات ولكنها تظهر عندي فقط صوت


----------



## AHMED-ELOSAILY (16 سبتمبر 2006)

من الواضح لتك تحتاج الي codec لذا انصح بتحميل DIVX


----------



## Mu7ammad (16 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## ehabzezo (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*شكرا جزيلا ننتظر المزيد*


----------



## mos (23 سبتمبر 2006)

*أين البقية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..
للملفات بقية هامة جدا ليت الأخوان يتوصلوا اليها ..
مع دعائى بالتوفيق..


----------



## العزيز بالله (26 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا
اللغة الانجليزية ليست اللغة الأصلية للشارح, مما سهل علينا فهمه.


----------



## أبوميمونة (1 أكتوبر 2006)

جزك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس مشاري فهد (1 أكتوبر 2006)

ماقصرت يابش مهندس:63:


----------



## خالد السالم (5 أكتوبر 2006)

وفق الله لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## محمد مصطفى أبوعوف (6 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير الجزاك على هذا الشرح ، زادك الله علما انت وسائر المسلمين أمييييييييين


----------



## ##احمد هندسة## (23 أكتوبر 2006)

وين اكو بجمالك ياورد الورود
كنت سبب في زيادة الرزق 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmed_talaat (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي هذا البرنامج و نرجوا المزيد


----------



## adil (1 نوفمبر 2006)

جزالك الله كل خير 

وجاري التحميل


----------



## ghreebeldar (2 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لجميع الاخوان على المواضيع القيمة والجميلة والمفيدة بحق جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## محمد الرواس (3 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخ الكريم 
شكراً جزيلاً و جزاك اللة خيراً على هذا الشرح 
زادك الله علما انت وسائر المسلمين في هذة الارض أنشاء اللة


----------



## net (4 نوفمبر 2006)

الف شكر وعساك على القوة


----------



## almawred_s (5 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير 
نرجو المزيد


----------



## eihab2000e (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك اخي الفاضل


----------



## Abdel Wahab Mohamm (6 نوفمبر 2006)

*بريمافيرا*

جزاك الله كل خير وبالمناسبة كيف نحصل على البريمفيرا فى الاسواق


----------



## arch_hleem (7 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عرب (8 نوفمبر 2006)

شاكر و مقدر


----------



## zuhier (22 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عني الف خير موضوع ابحث عنه من مدة


----------



## alkamel (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود ان اشكركم على هذا المنتدى القيم الذي لا يبخل علينا بالمعلومة المفيدة
وللمزيد من الفائدة ارجو منكم ان تزودونا بالشرح الكامل لبرنامج البريمافيرا حيث ان مقاطع الفيديو غير كامله

ولكم منا كل الشكر


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (25 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م عبد الله (25 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## TAREK_HEKAL (27 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## تامررمضان (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا للك ياخى الكريم على هذا المجهود وارجوا من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك
ولكن اريد اعرف كيفية ادخل الموارد والتكاليف 
وشكرا 
تامرالشيخ


----------



## cineaste (10 ديسمبر 2006)

*Primavera Lessons*

very good courses it will be most rateful if you have the other lessonsbecause they are very good

can you send us the links by mail to save it in our computer 

thanks a lot


----------



## المهندس25 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرراااا وبارك


----------



## المهندس25 (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرراااا وبارك


----------



## hanyacad (11 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاء الله خيرا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود


----------



## abasaleh (11 ديسمبر 2006)

نشكر جهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## ممدوح انور (12 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركتة
يجب الأشارة بان الشرح بالأنجليزية فى اعلى الصفحة
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالرحمن على (17 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم هذه اول مرة اشارك فيها ولكنى ادعو الله ان يجعلها فى ميزاتك


----------



## عبدالرحمن على (19 ديسمبر 2006)

بعد حمد الله اتوجه بالشكر للمهندس احمد الوسيلى على هذه النفحة الطيبة وان تكون فى ميزان حسناتك ولحضرات السادة المشرفين على النتدى وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالرحمن على (21 ديسمبر 2006)

السيد المهندس هل من تكملة لموضوع شرح البرامافيرا وان لم يكن هل يوجد من يقوم ببيع هذة المجموعة من الشرح افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## المهندس مشاري فهد (28 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله عني الف خير موضوع مهم


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلا على هذه الملفات المفيدة
ونرجو الاكثار مها


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله عني الف خير موضوع مهم


----------



## shaher_999 (1 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله عني الف خير موضوع مهم
.................................................
..........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## rahmo (2 يناير 2007)

ادعو الله عز وجل ان يعطيك كل ما تتمناه وان يدخلك فسيح جناتة


----------



## Eng.Haythem (4 يناير 2007)

شكراً جزيلا على هذه الملفات المفيدة.
وأتمني وجود أي ملفات لتعليم بريمافيرا 5
وشكرً.


----------



## sabry2006 (4 يناير 2007)

هذا الموضوع جميل ولاكن الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## samoray22 (4 يناير 2007)

الشكر جزيل الشكر يا مبدع


----------



## Johney (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا ياوردة الورود .......


----------



## a.m (19 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي اكثر من رائع


----------



## عصام لطفى (19 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## moha.saeed11 (25 يناير 2007)

*ملفات فيديو لشرح بريمافيرا الرد على الموضوع*

اخى الفاضل 
خالص الشكر وارجو التكرم باستكمال الموضوع لان احد المهندسين يعلن عن وجود برنامج مشابه بجريده الاهرام العدد الاسبعى والسعر مرتفع


----------



## ياسر83 (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود


----------



## حسن85 (25 يناير 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم جاري التحميل


----------



## loved_boy (4 فبراير 2007)

:78: thanks
sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## السيد المصرى (4 فبراير 2007)

*ليس اجمل من قلوب تنادي بالحب وتعيش به
وها هي القافله ابتدأت تسير بتلك القلوب
اتمنى ان تزدهر وتنمو لحظات الحب والسعاده للجميع

sayedalmasry*************

mishmish_almasry***********

مهندس /السيد المصرى




*


----------



## mokasdem (4 فبراير 2007)

مششششششششششششششكور


----------



## هيشو (4 فبراير 2007)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## السيد المصرى (4 فبراير 2007)

ليس اجمل من قلوب تنادي بالحب وتعيش به
وها هي القافله ابتدأت تسير بتلك القلوب
اتمنى ان تزدهر وتنمو لحظات الحب والسعاده للجميع

sayedalmasry*************

mishmish_almasry yahoo.com

مهندس /السيد المصرى


----------



## loved_boy (4 فبراير 2007)

thanks
sooooooooooooooooooooooooo
muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## magda (5 فبراير 2007)

الف شكر
علي هذا المجهود الرائع

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## أش أش (5 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخى


----------



## م.سوزان (11 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أحمد محمد الشرقاوى (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا أخي الكريم معلومات رائعة وجيدة جداً - هل لديك باقى الموضوعات


----------



## moonnn (13 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غريم الريم (13 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذا الابداع 

دمت على الود


----------



## نصر محمد احمد (15 فبراير 2007)

aشكرا" على هذه المعلومات


----------



## سامي صلاح عبده (16 فبراير 2007)

مشكور شكر جزيل عليهم
سامي صلاح


----------



## cineaste (16 فبراير 2007)

please help me the links work but only sound without image
can you send it or advise me


----------



## eng _ marwa (16 فبراير 2007)

ألف شكر
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## منى كوكى (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا
ربنا يكرمك


----------



## tbuly (27 فبراير 2007)

أخى / أحمد مشكور على هذه الملفات الخاصة بعرض شروح لبرنامج البريمافيرا ونتمن الحصول على نسخة باللغة العربية 

ولكم فائق الإحترام والتقدير


----------



## م.خلدون ابوزيد (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة كيفية الاطلاع على تفاصيل هذا الموضوع 
لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م.خلدون ابوزيد (1 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
اريد معرفة الاطلاع على تفاصيل الموضوع 
لو عن طريق ارسال الطريقة لى على البريد الاكترونى الخاص بة
ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حاتم الوحش (5 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## elbezzaz (5 مارس 2007)

I can't downlaod these files


----------



## mouh (10 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخ


----------



## heider (13 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااً


----------



## م.خلدون ابوزيد (16 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا مش عارف احمل البرنامج عايز اعرف الطريقة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## احمد احمد حسن علام (26 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الهام منص (28 مارس 2007)

شكراً الملفات قيمة بارك الله فيك


----------



## Elassal (30 مارس 2007)

*أسطوانات تعليم بريمافيرا*

السيد / أحمد العسيلي
لست أعلم إن كان هذا هو اسمك الحقيقي أم لا و لكن دعني أعرفك بنفسي أنا المهندس أحمد العسال الذي قمت بعمل هذه الأسطوانات التي تبرعت أنت بوضع جزء منها علي الملتقي دون أذن مني و لكن من سياق كلامك أعتقد أنك لم تشتري الأسطوانات و تنسخها و لكنك وجدتها عند احد و لتعلم أنني و من ساهم في إنتاج تلك الأسطوانات لسنا سامحين بهذا و أعتقد من أسلوب الكلام ( جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك ,......) أنني أتعامل مع إناس يخشون الله و أنني لا أبخل بأي معلومة علي أحد و لكن تلك الأسطوانات بذل فيها مجه ود و تكلف إنتاجها الكثير مما لا يسمح لي بالسماح بنشرها خصوصا و إنها بسعر في متناولالحميع و كل ما أستطبع بذله هو أن من يريد أي معلومة فليراسلني علي بريدي الخاص ahmed.mahmoud-soliman at vodafone.com أو يتصل بي علي رقم zero ten one seven nine five one seven one و أنا سأجيبه علي كل ما يريد سواء عن برنامج P3 أو primavera enterprise أو Primavera Expedition و لكن رجاء الأبتعاد عن تلك الأسطوانات


----------



## المغربي 2007 (3 أبريل 2007)

ياريت المساعدة في اي معلومات على المخاطر في الالات الدوارة و خاصة التوربينات


----------



## assd (3 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الموضوع وجزاك الله عنا خيرا 
الي كل من يقراء هذه الرسالة ان يصلي علي خاتم المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلي الله عليه وسلام حتي يشفع لنا الرسول العظيم يوم القيامة 
ونسئلكم الدعاء


----------



## عمار0 (13 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخي ولكن هل يوجد شرح فيديو بالعربي 
الله يعطيك العافية على كل الاحوال


----------



## ahmed morshidy (13 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم شاهين (14 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم اما بعد انا مهنس بلشركة الدولية لالات التصوير مستندات ماركة كانون
واريد النصيحة منكم هل استمر بعملي لان العائد المادي ضعيف جدا هل استمر ام لا


----------



## احمد ابراهيم شاهين (14 أبريل 2007)

*mody_loveship************

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
د


----------



## احمد ابراهيم شاهين (14 أبريل 2007)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## أبو هنيد (17 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير:63:


----------



## المغربي 2007 (17 أبريل 2007)

ان طالب ماجستير ، عندي ورقة بحثية حول المخاطر الناجمة عن التوربينات


----------



## المغربي 2007 (17 أبريل 2007)

احتاج لبعض المساعدة


----------



## eng_houssam (18 أبريل 2007)

alsalam alekom
thank you very much for your subject....
I hope that you continue to add in this forum every great thing.


----------



## مروان838 (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للك ياخى الكريم على هذا المجهود وارجوا من الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## omdaa52 (21 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيراَ


----------



## مهندس شآمي (24 أبريل 2007)

جاري التحميل 

واتمنى ان أرى وأتعلم ما لا أعرفه بعد من بحر البريمافيرا الذي لا قرار له 


جهد مشكور زميلي صاحب الموضوع


----------



## المستشار الصغير (24 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## zizo_abdelwahed (25 أبريل 2007)

جزاااااااك الله خيرااااااااا


----------



## مهندس شآمي (26 أبريل 2007)

:28:
يعجز اللسان عن وصف الشكر للمجهود الرائع في إعداد الملفات 

والسهولة والوضوح 


جزيل الشكر 

بانتظار التتمة والمزيد من الأخ صاحب الشريط 


تحية للجميع


----------



## تامر حلاوة (26 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهم (26 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
وبيستفيد منى الجميع جزاك الله الف خير 
شكرا .


----------



## مهم (26 أبريل 2007)

*م/مهم*

شكرا على هذا الموضوع وجاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس شآمي (26 أبريل 2007)

AHMED-ELOSAILY قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء
> 
> اعتقد الكثير يبحث عن ملفات فيديو وانا اثناء البحث وجدت هذه الملفات تشرح بالصوت والصورة معظم الاوامر الاساسية ، ارجو من الله عز وجل ان يستفاد منها الجميع ، ولا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم ،ولا تنسوا الدعاء لمن قام بها ، ولا تنسوا ايضا افادة غيركم ، جزاكم الله خيرا
> 
> ...





الزميل الكريم احمد العسيلي 
بعد الشكر والتحية 

الدرس الآخير بعدنا بالمتابعة في دروس جديدة 

فهل من طريق للوصول إليها 

مع الشكر سلفاً


----------



## engineer_shomal (27 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....


----------



## madonajo (28 أبريل 2007)

[ارجو من الاخ فيصل الشريف المشرف او احد المشرفين الاخرين ، رفع الملفات علي موقعنا هنا لعدم التحميل علي الموقع الاخر والضرر به لذا نرحو من المشرف رفع الملفات عل موقعنا لعم الضرر بالاخرين و شكرا:14:


----------



## محمد حمد الله صديق (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## منار الشناوى (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابو حمزة الفلسطيني (1 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يا أخي على هذا التميز


----------



## samehgheith (21 أغسطس 2007)

الروابط لا تعمل ارجو رفعه علي موقع http://www.4shared.com
حيث انه سهل وبسيط في التعامل معه 
وشكرا علي سعة صدرك


----------



## ع ع عبدالرحمن (27 يناير 2008)

اخي الفاضل شكراً على حرصك وجوزيت خير على جهدك ولكن الرابط لم يفتح معي 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## hamassaus (27 يناير 2008)

The page cannot be found


----------



## مهندس126 (1 فبراير 2008)

اخى المهندس الفاضل 
الروابط لا تعمل لعل المانع خير
امل التحديث وشكرا


----------



## gazalone (2 فبراير 2009)

_بارك الله فيك_


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------

